

CSS3 Animated St. Valentine's Card - podviaznikov
http://marynaaleksandrova.info/labs/valentine-card/
CSS3 Animated St. Valentine's Card.
No JavaScript. Works just in Chrome.
======
Skalman
It doesn't work in Firefox (only -webkit- prefixes :-( )

------
leeoniya
please make work in Firefox, always. and Opera when possible and
time/resources allow.

~~~
leeoniya
now it works :) +1

------
gkoberger
There is nothing that couldn't have been done with Firefox. It's great when
-webkit prefixes are used to push boundaries, but it goes against the idea of
an open when something doesn't work in Firefox out of laziness.

------
Zaagmans
Well done! Too bad I had to open Chrome to see it working (Firefox is my main
browser).

------
pacomerh
Very clever way of using transforms, thanks this is great,

------
techMAC
That was so cute! Sweet!

